# Enclosure for my new darwin!



## Striker94 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey all
This is my first build i started today it will house my new albino darwin!
It measures 1200x600x950
just after a few ideas for vents people have used?
Thanks for looking
Cheers


----------



## Striker94 (May 10, 2016)

Hey all
enclosurr is comming along nicely
all that is left now is glass and some landscaping!
i have use a 100W purple heat lamp to run at night time and also a 60W red lamp to use during the day, bith are set up on timmers
thanks for looking


----------



## Ghillies (May 10, 2016)

Looks the goods mate, bet it's going to looking stunning once you have it all setup


----------

